# If you were to buy your first sprayer...



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

I have a cool season 5,000 sq ft lawn in Boston area. I'm going to begin using PGR next season. The only sprayer I own is a cheapo $20 sprayer so I need to upgrade...

If you were to buy your first sprayer, what would it it be? Preferably "off the shelf" if possible.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Lesco (Chapin Pro Series) 2 or 3 gallon. Actually, that was my first sprayer. And my favorite, but the backpack sprayer is more practical for large areas.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

After using a battery-powered backpack, it would be hard for me to go back to a manual pump sprayer for blanket apps. There are several options, but it's worth noting that the Chapin 20V (63985) is currently on sale again at Amazon.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I agree with @Ware. At first I thought it was a bit crazy to buy a $100 battery operated sprayer, but now I can't imagine hand pumping a sprayer to apply PGR every 2 weeks in the summer heat. Especially with precision products, the consistent PSI from the pump is invaluable.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Whatever battery powered sprayer by sprayer plus. I've never had any trouble out of there equipment.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Whatever battery powered sprayer by sprayer plus. I've never had any trouble out of there equipment.


X2 on sprayer plus. Had a manual pump Chapin, now that sits as my back up.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

It depends on your level of sanity. This is what I did. I bought a lesco 80 lb. spreader and added the clarkson spreadermate with the boom. It will handle anything you want to do.

Reality is a backpack sprayer with the correct nozzle can do what you and I would want.


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

Ware said:


> After using a battery-powered backpack, it would be hard for me to go back to a manual pump sprayer for blanket apps. There are several options, but it's worth noting that the Chapin 20V (63985) is currently on sale again at Amazon.


Thank you all for your feedback. I do want to go battery powered because, even with my small yard, the pump is such a pain and it's virtually impossible to get an even spray.

I think I'm going with Ware's suggestion. It's currently sitting in my Amazon checkout.

Thanks again.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

So I've got both. The 105ex is better long term, but the chapin being $100 cheaper is a big deal for most. So for home use I'd recommend the chapin if you take care of it. If you beat up stuff or are doing it for pro work then the sprayer's plus 105ex is designed so you can replace parts easily (pump, etc)


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

How often does that Chapin go on sale? I was going to buy one but was going to wait until Spring, is it a pretty rare sale or happen several times a year?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I got this on Amazon for $45. I've used and abused it and it's without fault. Comfortable and easy.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FN3MS8Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> How often does that Chapin go on sale? I was going to buy one but was going to wait until Spring, is it a pretty rare sale or happen several times a year?


Amazon pricing can be pretty random. It could go back up (or down) today - you just never know. With the extra ~$3 coupon it looks like it is within about $5 of the all-time low price.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Went ahead and ordered it. Seems like a pretty good price.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

TLF has taken another victim.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Kicker said:


> TLF has taken another victim.


Ugh oh are they junk or something?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> > TLF has taken another victim.
> ...


Not really. More that people on this site keep buying them


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> > TLF has taken another victim.
> ...


No, you misunderstood and/or i wasn't exactly clear with my "joke".

i just mean this forum has a way to influence people to buy equipment, products, and other things that they hadn't originally thought about or were going to wait to buy until later. This place hurts the wallet.

The sprayers plus stuff is probably very well made sprayer, i think you'll be more than pleased with it.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Ok good was hoping that is what you meant lol. And yes this site could lead to my divorce lol. Starts with backpack sprayer, then have to get a container of Prodiamine, then PGR product, then N-EXT products, a bigger better broadcast spreader, irrigation system, reel mower. Oh where oh where does it stop? lol


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Triplex, larger lawn...


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

If only I was rich.......


----------

